# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu'nun Türklüğü: Anadolu da EM  AM Tamgası

## anau

*Anadolu da EM  AM Tamgası*
Kadim Türk abecesinde yer alan, hem sesli hemde sessiz tamgalarla kullanılabilen ve bize doğrudan EM  AM sesi veren bu tamgamız, görüldüğü gibi Sayın Ümit ŞIRACI tarafından Anadoluda da fotoğraflanmıştır. Bu Anadolu varyantı genelde Kuzey Kafkasya ve Volga yakınlarında sıkça, Yenisey ve Orkun bölgelerinde ise daha az kullanılan şeklidir. Yukarıdaki görsel de Kadim Türk abecesindeki tamgamızın farklı varyantları gözükmekte ve bu şekli ile ile yazılmış yüzlere yazıttan biri olan Moğolistan  Bayan Ölgii ili yakınlarındaki yazıt gösterilmektedir. Bu doğrudan Anadolu da bir Türk Tamgası olarak kullanılan şekildir. Bir yazı değilde tek bir tamga olarak kullanılması, bunun bir boya yada sülaleye ait olduğu izlenimi vermektedir. Çünkü kadim Türk topraklarında da, hem doğrudan, hem de yazıt yanlarında ve içinde de bu şekilde boy ve sülaleyi betimlemek için çeşitli tamgalar tekil olarak kullanılırdı.
Tamga kökeni hakkında ayrıntılı bir inceleme olmasa da şunları söyleyebiliriz : Türklerde, özellikle Kıpçak ve Oğuzlar da kadının dişilik organına EM denilmektedir. Günümüze de aynı şekil de gelmiştir. UM AY ise hem doğum ve bereketin sembolü hem de yakın zamanlar da doğan çocuğun eşi  sonu (Kaşgarlı Mahmud  Dîvânu Lugâtit-Türk) olarak da adlandırılmıştır. EM EMME EMİK MEME gibi kadınlığı işaret eden sözcükler de bu köklerin doğrudan kadın, doğum ve bereket ile ilgisi olduğunu göstermektedir. Zaten Tamga ya dikkat edilirse betimlemenin kökeninde de kadın dişilik organı olduğu anlaşılacaktır.
- Kürşad BAYTOK
Anadolu kaya üzeri fotoğraf : Sayın Ümit ŞIRACI

----------

